# 2 turks and a duck



## spitfire (Feb 22, 2008)

Here are my 3rd and 4th turkey calls. 1st one is purpleheart with birdseye maple and the 2nd one is walnut. Both are slate over glass. I have yet to make the strikers. This is also my first duck call made from cocobolo and it was a kit from Hut.


























For those of you who sign their turley calls. At what point do you sign it? After it's finished? before final topcoat? What kind of marker do you use. I lookied for india ink pen at walmart and staples but could not find one.


----------



## Turkhunter (Feb 22, 2008)

Really nice calls. The purpleheart and maple are a good combo. Turkhunter


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 22, 2008)

Neat. I have plans for those and will be making some. Where do you get your slate?


----------



## fiferb (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice! I got a India Ink pen at either Hobby Lobby or Michael's, can't remember which. I sign on the bare wood before I do any finish.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice work.
I especially like the detail work (beads and grooves) on the duck call.
I understand duck calls, you blow into one end and a reed or something vibrates and sounds like a duck.
Turkey calls are new to me and I'm having trouble sussing out how they work just from the pictures.
Can you explain the operating principle to a non-turkey hunter? Just curious.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

The calls work by scraping a rod also known as a striker against the slate and it produces a chirping sound, someone please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## MDWine (Feb 22, 2008)

nice duck call, Kingwood?
Do you make your own guts ?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 22, 2008)

Rifleman I get all my supplies from http://www.brooksidegamecalls.com/index.asp

rince, you use a striker which is basically a dowel rod about 6" long with a handle and you drag the rounded dowel on the slate.

mdwine, the call is cocobolo and no i don't make my own guts, this is the first call i made and all supplies came from hut. it is really expensive for the jig to make the guts and don't think I will go that route but rather just use the inserts for now anyways.

thanks for all the comments


----------



## Tanner (Feb 22, 2008)

Excellent work!  That cocobolo duck call looks awesome!


----------



## R2 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've never seen any Cocobolo look so purple!


----------



## MDWine (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spitfire_
> ...and no i don't make my own guts, this is the first call i made ...



You're off to a good start!!

I've starting looking around for materials, references and all.  I got a very good book on making calls.

Turning Custom Duck and Game Calls by Ed Glenn & Greg Keats</u>

Has stuff about making mandrels, reeds, guages for guts and all that stuff...  Like you, I don't know how far I will take it, but figured I should try one or two!!

Keep'm comin, and have fun!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spitfire_
> 
> Rifleman I get all my supplies from http://www.brooksidegamecalls.com/index.asp
> 
> ...




Thanks. His slate prices seem OK but the prices for some of his kits are very high.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 24, 2008)

Rifleman, I didn't really price any of the kits so I don't know. His slate prices had just gone up in the last couple weeks from 1.85. I buy from him because he is somewhat local to me. 

Md, I have that book as well, It is a great book, some amazing calls in there.


----------



## louisbry (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice work on all your calls!  The duck call is especially striking!


----------



## bkc (Feb 24, 2008)

You might want to try this place for call components...

http://www.thogamecalls.com/thogamecalls_002.htm

Al's prices are good and is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spitfire_
> 
> Rifleman, I didn't really price any of the kits so I don't know. His slate prices had just gone up in the last couple weeks from 1.85. I buy from him because he is somewhat local to me.
> 
> Md, I have that book as well, It is a great book, some amazing calls in there.



I once tried to buy direct from a mine, I believe in Maine. Prices were very good but he could not provide pieces thin enough for calls.


----------



## bkc (Feb 24, 2008)

If you want to buy direct from a slate quarry, try Penn Big Bed Slate Co, Inc. I buy mine in bulk through them unless just needing a piece or two. They regularly sell to call makers and will cut to your dimensions.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 24, 2008)

So they will precut everything to 3.5"(circle) for me? I will have to check that out.


----------



## bkc (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep, I think that size is a 'standard'. So you can get it. Though I always trace my slate before I start turning the center. Never know, one time it could be off a fraction, and since your lip isn't that big, don't automatically figure exact sizing.


----------

